# What's your program look like this year?



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

I thought it would interesting and informative to see what every one is putting on their yards this year. For example are you doing a preventive fungicide program? Or pgr's,what's your fertility regimen look like this year? Would love to hear some feedback!


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

This year I'm doing Primo Maxx tank mixed with chelated iron and chelated magnesium every 250 gdd or so. Along with that I plan on doing tko phosphite tank mixed with recover rx every 2 weeks starting in May- September. Monthly I'm doing essentials, tricure micro and companion. For fungicides this spring I'm doing propiconazole 2 apps in May and then in June into September/ October depending on weather I plan on rotating azoxystrobin, mancozeb, and thiophanate methyl to try and prevent GLS, Pythium blight, and brown patch. For fertility in April I plan on doing .25 lbs N from urea with .25lbs K from a 0-0-25 biweekly switching to .10lbs N weekly from May through September using a 30-0-0 liquid and a 15-2-15 liquid from growth products. In October and maybe a couple weeks into November I want to do .25 lbs N/M weekly from urea or maybe AMS and then finish off with a winterizer of 1lbs N/M sometime when growth stops using either urea or AMS. Of yeah and in spring and fall I'm spraying civitas every 2-3 weeks before the heat hits!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Great post idea! For me, a first year after a KBG reno, I will be planning on using urea(46-0-0) and potassium sulfate(0-0-50) throughout the spring, spoon feeding it weekly at about .25 lb/M of N and just under .2 lb/M of K. At some point just before summer I will switch to Milorganite and then resume urea weekly apps in the fall. I will be using generic primo maxx throughout the year and will try and follow a GDD based application schedule. I also plan on mixing ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate (FAS) to the primo and will also experiment adding a humic acid and seaweed extract to the primo/FAS tank mix. I applied a half rate dose of prodiamine this past week and will time the second half of the rate sometime later in the year. Other than that, some general weed control and spot leveling some of the worst spots in the yard. Currently maintaining at .75" HOC but am not sure if I will go higher, lower, or stay the same yet. No preventative fungicide plan this year. With 38 sq ft of turf, I will work on the cultural practices to limit disease, but will be ready with a curative if anything crazy happens.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Sounds like gold to me! Treating that much turf preventively would be $$$


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> Sounds like gold to me! Treating that much turf preventively would be $$$


Thanks @Turfguy93. Living further north as well as some of the yard characteristics(good slope drainage and air flow) puts alittle less risk of fungal pressure but I'll keep my eyes open.

I forgot to add that this year I will be irrigating based off of potential ET. To start the year I will irrigate the 100% sunny areas at 90% of ET when it reaches a .5" deficit and have an estimated lesser amount for a few of the part shade zones. I'm hoping to get down to 80% of ET by fall. Everything is obviously subject to change and will see how the year plays out.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm planning on alternating alfalfa and cracked corn with urea weekly until we get to summer. Then I'll switch to just alfalfa every so often through the summer. I'll also do 2 or 3 apps of triple 16 fertilizer for the year to get some p and k. For fungus, I'll be doing serenade once every two or three weeks, at around 3-4 oz per k starting around mid May. I'll also be giving t-nex PGR mixed with FAS a go this year. Hopefully I'll be putting down my granular dimension pre e in the next few weeks. If there is time I'll be doing a reno on the backyard. There will probably be some other stuff too but that's what I can remember ATM.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I'm planning on alternating alfalfa and cracked corn with urea weekly until we get to summer. Then I'll switch to just alfalfa every so often through the summer. I'll also do 2 or 3 apps of triple 16 fertilizer for the year to get some p and k. For fungus, I'll be doing serenade once every two or three weeks, at around 3-4 oz per k starting around mid May. I'll also be giving t-nex PGR mixed with FAS a go this year. Hopefully I'll be putting down my granular dimension pre e in the next few weeks. If there is time I'll be doing a reno on the backyard. There will probably be some other stuff too but that's what I can remember ATM.


Go for the reno! You won't regret it and it's a huge learning experience!


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Turfguy93 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like gold to me! Treating that much turf preventively would be $$$
> ...


I always shoot for 80% ET for my irrigation, a little dry is always better than wet!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on alternating alfalfa and cracked corn with urea weekly until we get to summer. Then I'll switch to just alfalfa every so often through the summer. I'll also do 2 or 3 apps of triple 16 fertilizer for the year to get some p and k. For fungus, I'll be doing serenade once every two or three weeks, at around 3-4 oz per k starting around mid May. I'll also be giving t-nex PGR mixed with FAS a go this year. Hopefully I'll be putting down my granular dimension pre e in the next few weeks. If there is time I'll be doing a reno on the backyard. There will probably be some other stuff too but that's what I can remember ATM.
> ...


Yeah I will probably do the reno on the back. I actually did a full bewitched KBG reno on the front last year, that's why I'm going heavy on the N this spring.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

How do you like th bewitched kbg? I was stuck between bewitched kbg or prg but I went with the rye lol @SNOWBOB11


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> I always shoot for 80% ET for my irrigation, a little dry is always better than wet!


Agreed. I don't think the young turf and smaller root mass is ready for it yet, but it will get there!


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

I bet you'd be surprised how deep your roots will be come end of May! This cool spring is actually helping the roots out quite a bit out atleast down here a little south from you haha


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Great post idea! For me, a first year after a KBG reno, I will be planning on using urea(46-0-0) and potassium sulfate(0-0-50) throughout the spring, spoon feeding it weekly at about .25 lb/M of N and just under .2 lb/M of K. At some point just before summer I will switch to Milorganite and then resume urea weekly apps in the fall. I will be using generic primo maxx throughout the year and will try and follow a GDD based application schedule. I also plan on mixing ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate (FAS) to the primo and will also experiment adding a humic acid and seaweed extract to the primo/FAS tank mix. I applied a half rate dose of prodiamine this past week and will time the second half of the rate sometime later in the year. Other than that, some general weed control and spot leveling some of the worst spots in the yard. Currently maintaining at .75" HOC but am not sure if I will go higher, lower, or stay the same yet. No preventative fungicide plan this year. With 38 sq ft of turf, I will work on the cultural practices to limit disease, but will be ready with a curative if anything crazy happens.


And oh yeah I would definitely try out out the humic acid and seaweed extract with your primo ams and iron. And I believe I've read somewhere that the humic acid will help with the uptake of whatever it's tank mixed with and you can't beat the cytokins from the seaweed in the summer!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Normal spring and summer regimen of Milo, SBM, alfalfa pellets and cracked corn. Switch to urea come fall. Spraying PGR, FAS, and soil conditioners (humic/kelp) throughout the growing season as well. Really want to try phosphites this year too...just spendy for 2.5 gallon jug.

Skipping out on preventive fungicide this season.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> How do you like th bewitched kbg? I was stuck between bewitched kbg or prg but I went with the rye lol @SNOWBOB11


I like it a lot from what I saw last fall. Never really got to fully see the true colour of the bewitched though, as I did a late blanket spray of tenacity, then was hit with some late season rust. Can't really comment on it this spring as green up is just kind of getting underway.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> Normal spring and summer regimen of Milo, SBM, alfalfa pellets and cracked corn. Switch to urea come fall. Spraying PGR, FAS, and soil conditioners (humic/kelp) throughout the growing season as well. Really want to try phosphites this year too...just spendy for 2.5 gallon jug.
> 
> Skipping out on preventive fungicide this season.


Check out https://www.martinsproducesupplies.com/fertilizer/tko-phosphite-0-29-26. Good place and where I get a lot of products.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Spring:

-Soil tests and analysis (have the samples all ready to send out Monday)
-Hoping to spray FAS next week at least on the front
-Will spray low doses of Spring foliar N on some areas as well
-After a couple of mows, will start 0.25 lb/M synthetic N apps on new grass, weekly or every two weeks
-Serenade as preventative Biofungicide program on the good part of the yard. Probably starting next week and the lawn areas that are on the South side.
-Reseeding/resodding/plugging areas as needed over the next month or two. Will be growing trays/pots for this.
-PGR on some areas starting after 2nd mow (such as areas with lots of reseeded patches and slopes that are tough to mow)
-Grub prevention (Acelepryn). Already put down on warmest areas today after mowing. 
-Tenacity as pre/post-M to last until mid May or so. (Recently started spraying it). Will follow-up as needed
-Dimension pre-M in May before the Tenacity barrier runs out
-Using mostly organic N this Spring, as usual. Milorganite and Sustane is the plan.
-Spot spray herbicides if needed/as needed.

Summer:

-No N after June
-Continue with non-N nutrients as per soil test results.

Late Summer/early Fall:

-Light app. of Milorganite as first N, in August if grass is not overly stressed/dormant looking
-Pre-M for Poa Annua in the low-input area
-Continue with herbicides as needed
-No more full K apps after mid September
-Screamin' Green 16-2-3 in accordance with the "New Method" of Fall N application (50/50 fast/slow release) as per osuturfman
-Possibly more N apps; not sure if I'll do the "blitz" again, or semi-blitz, or just stick with the single app this time.
-Continue with non-N nutrients as needed

Late Fall:

-No N until growth stops
-No Lime after late October or early November 
-Final N application after growth stops

I know I've left out some things, but these are the big ones.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I also did a Bewitched mono reno last fall (front and sides, anyway). I'll be doing several new things this year:

First things first, gotta do a soil test and get prodiamine down. Soon thereafter I'll begin a preventative biofungicide regimen consisting of alternating apps of QST 173 and D747.

Frequent, small doses of a urea, potassium, and humic acid solution applied via sprayer this spring followed by Milorganite in the early summer through fall (already bought 12 bags for only $6 each at Menards). Will do the usual N blitz to wrap up the season (don't wanna think about that yet!).

Also gonna give FAS a try - got the ingredients as xmas gifts, haha. I still need to pick up some kelp/seaweed and maybe some hydrolyzed fish.

Assuming my reno areas don't unexpectedly fail somehow this year, I'm hoping to reno the remaining 1/3 (backyard) of my lawn in late summer. It would be nice if I could first convince my wife to let me get rid of our last large oak tree in the backyard. It's so insanely messy, not to mention the squirrels love it. And I need to finally build a shed back there... Man, so much to do!


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Green said:


> Spring:
> 
> -Soil tests and analysis (have the samples all ready to send out Monday)
> -Hoping to spray FAS next week at least on the front
> ...


Have you used any of the Sustane products before and do you like the results?I've been looking into their products for a few years. And no summer N? I feel like a lot of people are missing out on the benefits of spoon feeding N through the summer months.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

stotea said:


> I also did a Bewitched mono reno last fall (front and sides, anyway). I'll be doing several new things this year:
> 
> First things first, gotta do a soil test and get prodiamine down. Soon thereafter I'll begin a preventative biofungicide regimen consisting of alternating apps of QST 173 and D747.
> 
> ...


You just have to explain to her that trees and grass aren't friends lol and I wish my girlfriend would get me lawn gifts for Christmas lol. I've read the reference before that trees are just weeds that grew big and got hard lol


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> Have you used any of the Sustane products before and do you like the results?I've been looking into their products for a few years. And no summer N? I feel like a lot of people are missing out on the benefits of spoon feeding N through the summer months.


I'm curious as well. They're a local company for me, and their products look amazing on paper. Unfortunately, they're relatively difficult to find, and those I can find are very expensive.



SNOWBOB11 said:


> I like it a lot from what I saw last fall. Never really got to fully see the true colour of the bewitched though, as I did a late blanket spray of tenacity, then was hit with some late season rust. Can't really comment on it this spring as green up is just kind of getting underway.


Rust got my reno bad, too.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> Have you used any of the Sustane products before and do you like the results?I've been looking into their products for a few years. And no summer N? I feel like a lot of people are missing out on the benefits of spoon feeding N through the summer months.


Yes, I've used Sustane for several years. I really like it. I tend to use the ones that are almost entirely organic...I've used 4-6-4, 5-2-4, and 8-2-4...depending on which one SiteOne has at the time. I find the response to be totally different than Milorganite. By using the Sustane in mid June or so, I get a nice response for about 8 weeks. So, that's essentially my "Summer N", I guess!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> You just have to explain to her that trees and grass aren't friends lol and I wish my girlfriend would get me lawn gifts for Christmas lol. I've read the reference before that trees are just weeds that grew big and got hard lol


Haha. I'm working on it! My next door neighbor has a HUGE oak in her front yard that puts way too much shade and drops countless acorns and other debris on my lawn. I wish I could convince her to remove it. She recently put her house up for sale, so maybe the new owners will take it down. I can only hope...


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Green said:


> Turfguy93 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used any of the Sustane products before and do you like the results?I've been looking into their products for a few years. And no summer N? I feel like a lot of people are missing out on the benefits of spoon feeding N through the summer months.
> ...


How much did those varieties cost, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

stotea said:


> Turfguy93 said:
> 
> 
> > You just have to explain to her that trees and grass aren't friends lol and I wish my girlfriend would get me lawn gifts for Christmas lol. I've read the reference before that trees are just weeds that grew big and got hard lol
> ...


In my yard I'm dealing with a whole lot of shade from 2 silver maples a magnolia and a sweet gum. I'd like to have them all cut down but wallet tells me otherwise lol


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Green said:


> Turfguy93 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used any of the Sustane products before and do you like the results?I've been looking into their products for a few years. And no summer N? I feel like a lot of people are missing out on the benefits of spoon feeding N through the summer months.
> ...


You're right! I always wonder about the slow release N like sulfur and polymer coated ureas and organics that people put down in May/June but they're against summer N lol. I prefer to spoon feed quick release N bc I like to know my grass is taking up the little N I give it at the time I spray it. But it makes for a lot of hours spent in the yard.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> Check out https://www.martinsproducesupplies.com/fertilizer/tko-phosphite-0-29-26. Good place and where I get a lot of products.


Thanks for the link. I will give them a call Monday for shipping cost to Iowa.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> Turfguy93 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out https://www.martinsproducesupplies.com/fertilizer/tko-phosphite-0-29-26. Good place and where I get a lot of products.
> ...


No problem at all!


----------

